# School me on XTR Seatposts? History and value?



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Have been looking around for seatpost to fit my bike 26.8 and every now and again see people wanting XTR seatposts in 26.8. What is the history / value / sentimentallity behind them?

I have found a seatpost anyhow but thought I might at least find out the stories.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

They are really nice high quality, light steel post. Not sure they made them in 26.8

-Schmitty-


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

check the sticky


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I like them but you don't see them on bikes much. The later ones, at least, were alloy.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

hollister said:


> check the sticky


Just found some info in one of the stickies. Thanks for the heaps up.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

They came in 26.8mm for sure (I have one). The silver ones have a more durable finish. The black finish comes off very very easily, so if you adjust your post up and down, or use a seat pouch, avoid the black post. On the other hand, the black finish comes off in no time with scotch-brite, and the resulting finish is not too bad.


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

Should be noted, they do have a fair bit of set back.

-Schmitty-


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Of note as well is they are the only (I believe this is true) Shimano product to carry a co-brand in the Easton logo.


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

laffeaux said:


> They came in 26.8mm for sure (I have one). The silver ones have a more durable finish. The black finish comes off very very easily, so if you adjust your post up and down, or use a seat pouch, avoid the black post. On the other hand, the black finish comes off in no time with scotch-brite, and the resulting finish is not too bad.


I have a black one w/ a worn surface. If it gets too bad i'll strip it but I don't move the seat much so i think it'll be ok.

I remember when I bought the bike I thought the craftsmanship on the post was top notch. Pretty cool.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I've had several of them. Great seat post.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Truly simple and elegant. One bolt did everything and did it well. Black finish as previously stated was it's only negative IMHO.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I've had several of them. Great seat post.


And I have never even seen one. I have seen a few xt posts but never xtr.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

sandmangts said:


> And I have never even seen one. I have seen a few xt posts but never xtr.


Have you seen a Dura Ace post? Pretty much the same thing.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

http://www.bikepro.com/products/seatposts/shimpost.html


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

ssmike said:


> Of note as well is they are the only (I believe this is true) Shimano product to carry a co-brand in the Easton logo.


Yeah, Shimano was not one to license anything from anyone, but they did license the Look pedal design.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*The alluded to easily scuffed black XTR...*

so ugly that no one wants it


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Shayne said:


> so ugly that no one wants it


10 minutes with a Scotch-Brite pad and it will be a nice looking post. (but with no logo)


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

the black one (SP-M900) is steel like the XT and will rust if the paint (according to bikepro) is removed. it can be painted easily though. the silver one (SP-M910) is aluminum. 

Carsten


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

Shayne said:


> so ugly that no one wants it


That is pretty much EXACTLY what mine looks like...


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Aluminum*

The picture I posted was a blackish/gunmetalish annodized aluminum. I think Bikepro's wrong on this one. Both black XTR posts I've owned were aluminum.


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

They for sure made a steel one, and yes the DA was the same, but I suspect shorter.

That early XTR M900 silver finish is by far my favorite.. just a beautiful group. Silver with something a bit xtra..the stuff also work/lasted.

-Schmitty-


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

Mine is 26.8 and is thin walled steel. 

And, yeah the finish wears very quickly.


----------



## cibi (Oct 18, 2005)

bushpig said:


> https://www.bikepro.com/products/seatposts/shimpost.html


It's really great that someone (still unknown?) keeps the bikepro site alive.

Imho the XTR is one of the best and nicest seatposts that were ever made. Finest Japan steel and only 0.6mm (XT: 0.8mm) thin side walls, but durable enough for even a heavy chevy like me. If you like you can use the XTR-Clamps also on the XT.



Shayne said:


> The picture I posted was a blackish/gunmetalish annodized aluminum. I think Bikepro's wrong on this one. Both black XTR posts I've owned were aluminum.


The XTR on your picture is 100% steel, you can find out with a simple magnet. And 0.6mm Aluminium side walls wouldn't last for a long time...

Today I have "only" four or five of them, the rest was sold...Anyway, feel like it's time for a NICE  picture of this awesome seatpost.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

laffeaux said:


> They came in 26.8mm for sure (I have one).


I take it yours is on a bike laffeaux? see below if not.


----------



## disease (Nov 27, 2007)

Shayne said:


> The picture I posted was a blackish/gunmetalish annodized aluminum. I think Bikepro's wrong on this one. Both black XTR posts I've owned were aluminum.


Mine is steel. If it were aluminum and were that thin, it would have failed a long time ago. As it is, it has worked well since 1994. Very resilient, especially with the generous setback.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

gm1230126 said:


> I take it yours is on a bike laffeaux? see below if not.


Yeah, mine is on a bike. And I checked and it is steel - a magnet sticks too it easily.

Mine was originally black, and very scuffed up like the one pictured above. This is what it looked like after I took the finish off. I guess that it still must have some clear anodizing on it as it's not rusted at all.


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

arc?


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

hairstream said:


> arc?


Yes sir.


----------



## phoenixbikes (Sep 24, 2010)

Old thread. Anyone know the length of the longest chromoly xtr seatpost that they made ?

I have a cro-mo xtr post that's just over 300mm. I'd like to find one that's 350-400mm if they made one that long.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

phoenixbikes said:


> Old thread. Anyone know the length of the longest chromoly xtr seatpost that they made ?
> 
> I have a cro-mo xtr post that's just over 300mm. I'd like to find one that's 350-400mm if they made one that long.


They didn't.


----------



## phoenixbikes (Sep 24, 2010)

I had that feeling. Thanks for the info.


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

I have a few of them and all of them are 330MM. Never seen any in a different length.


----------

